# Wozu braucht man XMP bei RAM?



## Quiz (12. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir grad eben RAM kaufen. Das eine Kit hat ein XMP (Intel Extreme Memory Profile) Zertifikat, das andere nicht. Wo ist da jetzt der genaue Unterschied?

Danke
Quiz


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. September 2013)

XMP (Intel's Extreme Memory Profile) ist ein Profil was auf dem RAM gespeichert ist, das du mit Hilfe des Mainboards (Mainboard muss dies auch unterstützen) im Bios laden kannst.
Es ist einfach gesagt eine Einstellungshilfe bzw ein Bequemlichkeits-Feature.
Normalerweise muss man alles (MHz, Latenzen, Volt) Manuell eingeben, aber mit XMP nur aktivieren und es stellt alles selbst ein.


----------



## Legacyy (12. September 2013)

Welchen willst du denn kaufen?

XMP soll die Taktraten + Timings vom RAM richtig einstellen, bringt aber net wirklich was.


----------



## KonterSchock (12. September 2013)

Nutzte meistens x.m.p finde es gut, das es gibt.


----------



## Quiz (12. September 2013)

Achso! Danke für die Antworten. Dann ist es ja egal, ob XMP oder nicht.

Zur Auswahl stehen diese beiden Kits:
16GB CORSAIR XMS3 DDR3-1600 Kit (CMX16GX3M2A1600C11) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de
und
16GB CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3 PC3-12800 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00CEU) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de

Der einzige Unterschied liegt im XMP bei dem Corsair-Kit.


----------



## Legacyy (12. September 2013)

Wozu brauchst du 16GB, machst du 3d Modellierung oder ähnliches?

Und was für ne CPU hast du? Bei Intel auf max. 1,5V achten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. September 2013)

Man sollte dabei erwähnen: JEDER RAM-Riegel hat intern seine Standardwerte und latenzen gespeichert (im "SPD" - und damit meine ich nicht Steinbrück ) - man muss heutzutage also nichts mehr selbst einstellen.
Das SPD kann aber nur Werte enthalten die in der JEDEC-Norm vorhanden sind.

XMP ist eine Intel-eigene Technik die einfach neben die SPD-Daten noch ein Register dazuschreibt in dem der Hersteller des RAMs vorgeben kann was er will.

Deswegen ist XMP eigentlich nur bei OC-RAM von nutzen wenn man irgendwo "2400MHz - 1,65v" reinschreiben will was es offiziell nach JEDEC gar nicht gibt bei DDR3 - die 1600er Standard-RAMs haben sowieso ihre Betriebsspezifikationen im SPD hinterlegt.


----------



## XT1024 (12. September 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5646622 schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise muss man alles (MHz, Latenzen, Volt) Manuell eingeben


O RLY?
Aber was kann das besser als das olle SPD ?

Edit:
Ah danke Alk. Es dürfen ins SPD also nur standardisierte Werte rein? So richrig klar wurde das aus wiki und co. mir bisher nicht.

Auf der anderen Seite: wer ernsthaft daran herumschraubt schafft die Einstellungen auch selbst. Und der 08/15 Auto-Übertakter braucht XMP.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. September 2013)

Das SPD enthält neben Taktraten und Timings auch noch kiloweise andere Daten und was da wie wo drinsteht ist genormt von denen da: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JEDEC

Entsprechend schreiben die Hersteller ins SPD auch nur Werte rein die innerhalb der Norm liegen und entsprechend auch garantiert auf den Boards laufen - ob es ein explizites Verbot für Werte außerhalb der Norm gibt weiß ich nichjt ich hab aber noch nie ein SPD gesehen das außerhalb war, das wird wohl kein Hersteller tun wollen (warum auch).

Wenn man nun aber RAMs beispielsweise mit mehr als 1,5v spezifizieren will (was sowohl der obere Grenzwert für DDR3 laut Norm als auch das höchste ist was Intel für seine CPUs erlaubt) schreibt man das nicht ins SPD da ja dann mit Standardeinstellungen die da hinterlegt sein sollen man bereits über erlaubten Grenzwerten für andere baugruppen wäre. Deswegen gibts XMP das man manuell aktivieren muss für außernormmäßige Specs (dann ist der User auch selber schuld wenn er seinen IMC grillt... )


----------

